# Married for 13yrs, unique relationship



## Jillkilledillbill (Aug 27, 2019)

I've been married to my husband for 13yrs ( together for 17yrs). We met at 19yrs pregnant within 4 months, had 6 more within a 10yr span. Many of our friends are on awe our relationship and use it as goal for themselves but people dont realize how much work goes into and how well two people need to be connected. Luckily me and my husband are on another level be we balance each other out in a way that is unnatural, but still not perfect. It took us awhile to be this way and I would love to help others in relationships based on my own experience.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Jillkilledillbill said:


> I've been married to my husband for 13yrs ( together for 17yrs). We met at 19yrs pregnant within 4 months, had 6 more within a 10yr span. Many of our friends are on awe our relationship and use it as goal for themselves but people dont realize how much work goes into and how well two people need to be connected. Luckily me and my husband are on another level be we balance each other out in a way that is unnatural, but still not perfect. It took us awhile to be this way and I would love to help others in relationships based on my own experience.


There are probably many couples that would be interested in hearing how you go about spending quality time alone as husband and wife without being interrupted?

Back in the day (1950s) my Grandpa said that he would throw four quarters out in the yard and tell his family to run go find them all. In reality he only threw three. This would allow him to spend hours uninterrupted alone with his wife. 

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Jill, I hope you haven't really killed Bill... :laugh:


----------

